# your fave UK beauty blogs



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just wondering if any of you UK ladies have any fave beauty blogs by UK people?  i could spend hours looking at blogs but theres wayy too many US ones which have lots of products on them which arent available in the UK

thanks in advance


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 22, 2009)

Missy, when are you gonna update yours???

Here are a few:

Dolce Vanity
Make Up By Caroline
B U B B L E G A R M
The Virtues of Beauty
Let there be shopping!!
meek 'n' mild™


There are looooooooooooooads of UK ones, just check out the followers of each blog and you'll stumble upon more and more UK blogs. Check mine out too while you're at it! LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks soo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gonna start a new one i think.. i want it to be fashion and beauty


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

^Can't wait! Let us know when it's ready


----------



## Eleanor (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with the above, i used to love looking at your looks!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2009)

i also like lollipop26

lollipop26


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2009)

ive started up my new blog.. there isnt much on at the moment but you always have to start somewhere, the link is in my signature xx


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2009)

also, check out in youtube:

magpiesparkles, whatstyleistonickel (love him!!!), hollymae20, hollyYMMB, kelanjo19, gemsmaquillage, pixiwoo, pinksealight, moonbeamstarlight anddddd gossmakeupartist (which is another guy and is amazing)

and that's all i think lol


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

I love your blog glam8babe, and such a cute title! I have just started a new blog and I absolutely love following others.

xoxo


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be following your blog glam8babe.  Can't wait to see more looks from you.

Just a quick plug for mine.  There's not many posts yet, but I'm hoping to get in up and running properly within the next couple of weeks.  The link is in my signature.  I'm starting to comprise a list of my favourite blogs, and I'd love to include some UK Specktra ladies on there.


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 22, 2009)

Growing wings, I love your blog! I'm going to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_Growing wings, I love your blog! I'm going to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't updated for a while because I've recently moved house and I haven't got the internet at the moment.  But the blog should be up and running again in about a week.


----------



## shmooby (Oct 4, 2009)

I always read lollipop26 and magpiesparkles blogs.

I have a blog... But I've not been doing it for very long!


----------



## princessjodie (Oct 5, 2009)

i like following a mixture BUT i do love magpiesparkles and hollymae20 and lollipop26


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just to throw my pennies worth in... my faves are...

VexInTheCity
Lipglossiping
Lipstick and Lollipops

as BlushBaby said above you can just jump from blog to blog - it's great fun and it's a brilliant feeling to find fab new blogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tx


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 10, 2009)

I love beaut.ie


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_I love beaut.ie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same!


----------



## Gnik (Nov 23, 2009)

Ladies I love your blogs!
I have mine as well.


----------



## LouLou69 (Nov 23, 2009)

The good thing is the majority of blogs have a list of who they follow you can find some real gems -you can find a link to mine below - mine isn't just a beauty one but I do write a lot of beauty related posts


----------



## Lady Gray (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I've pretty much added everyone on this list. I have one in my sig, it's mostly beauty stuff with a few child related bits in there too


----------



## anita22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady Gray* 

 
_I think I've pretty much added everyone on this list. I have one in my sig, it's mostly beauty stuff with a few child related bits in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Added you!

I like to support UK beauty bloggers when I can.. Not that I don't love reading about fabulous products in the US, I do, but so often they feature products that aren't easily accessible to me. 

If anyone has any more recommendations, please keep them coming!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2009)

Not in the UK but my fave UK beauty blogger is Vex in the City!!!!!


----------



## lovesongx (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree about Vex in the City, lollipop26, Lily loves Lola and gemsmaquillage, I look forward to their posts the most I think!
I've just started my own blog, I only have one post on there at the moment but I've got a lot planned so please take a look! Emerald Green 88

Thanks!


----------



## Dani California (Jan 7, 2010)

I too love UK blogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially LouLou's as mentioned above there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lady herself lives just up the road from me and is lovely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Vex in the citys is a great blog too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I also love lollipop 26 and dazzledust 25 she is on youtube, I think thats beauty.ie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, glam8babe you've started a new blog, always liked reading yours as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







some more I read:
http://liparazzi.blogspot.com/
http://schoee.blogspot.com/
http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/


----------



## Sarah (Jan 20, 2010)

Some great blogs, love reading them


----------



## jad3 (Feb 7, 2010)

A few I love :

BritishBeautyBlogger
London MakeUp Girl
Lipglossiping

and beaut.ie


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Apr 28, 2010)

I really like 
*Dainty*Dollymix*
Mizz Worthy
Liparazzi
Lollipop26
Vex in the City 
Pixi2woo
Lisa Eldridge

It's very cheeky but I'd love to give my own blog a little plug. Link is in my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## charlotte366 (May 2, 2010)

im am also going to re mention vex in the city.

I love her posts so much, she uses such a range and makes me want to try things I wouldn't have looked at before, particulary drugstore stuff


----------



## mishas (May 7, 2010)

I love spending time reading blogs, I like A Brilliant Brunette and The hollywood heels which are non-UK and from the UK blogs I heart cosmetics, lollipop26, Zoella, Bubblegarm. Usually I look for British blogs because I get easily influenced by reviews and want to know that I can go and buy whatever I read about immediately.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just started my own blog Two lipsticks and a cocktail, literally a couple of days ago so am still taking baby steps but would really appreciate if you took the time to visit me. I'll go through the above blogs too, we definitely should support each other especially in the beginning!


----------



## angelynv (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys I know this is a fairly old thread but please also check out my new UK Asian blog *http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/ I just started it but have 5 longish posts already - really appreciate your support guys xoxo*


----------



## lolcats (Nov 5, 2010)

lollipop26 is my favourite. Will have to check out all the ones mentioned here and I will make sure to follow all here! I love UK blogs because you can actually find the items!


----------

